# New shoes on the Passat



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Here it is, wheel set number 4 for this car, not including the stock steelies. I know not nearly as crazy as some of you wheel whores, but I am getting there








*Wheels:*
Work Euroline DH (5x114.3)
19x8.5 et42 FRONT
19x9.5 et45 REAR
Motorsport Technology 15mm adapters making final offsets et27 up front and et30 in the rear.
*Tires:*
Dunlop SP Sport Maxx
225-35-19 FRONT
235-35-19 REAR
First I want to thank *Dunlop Tires* for hooking it up, the SP Sport Maxxs are a great tire and they stretch quite nicely too








Next I want to thank *Motorsport Technology* for making a badass set of adapters. They made my 5x114.3 wheels w/ 12mm bolt holes fit a 5x112 car with 14mm bolt holes and they did them in 15mm since there were pockets on the back of the wheels so the bolt heads fit in there. AND they are hubcentric and wheelcentric so everything fits perfectly no vibrations, shims, nothing. AMAZING quality adapters. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Lastly I want to give a HUGE thanks to *Geordie and everyone at Butler Tire in Alpharetta* for ALWAYS hooking it up, they are the best around truthfully. I wouldnt trust my wheels and tires with ANYONE else :bowdown:
Now for some pictures:
























































Now with some friends:
































That is all for now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
So what does everyone think?
-Jordan


_Modified by rollininstyle2004 at 6:03 PM 10-19-2008_


----------



## Leeds (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: New shoes on the Passat (rollininstyle2004)*

gives me the feeling of VIP http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: New shoes on the Passat (1 sick 8v)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: New shoes on the Passat (silver saloon)*








I am in love! Everything about that car screams classy and the rims fit perfectly


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: New shoes on the Passat (gregvh)*

Love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: New shoes on the Passat (moacur)*

VIP style http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## unlukky (May 10, 2007)

*Re: New shoes on the Passat (michaelmark5)*

your car is phucking sick!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKV DarkstaR (Aug 10, 2006)

Very clean. Haven't seen too many euros rockin' these wheels (although you would think they would considering the name of the wheel) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

sexy!


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*

Love it, looks tons better than the old wheels!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Larry Appleton)*

It looks good. I wish you had better tire choices.


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

that`s SICK.
where did you get the adapters?


----------



## porkchops! (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr Schmidt)*

looks unbelievable! if you dont mind me asking, what is up with the indents on the side skirt? I'm assuming sinking body filler from trying to cover up the screws that hold it on? Or am I completely off. Just curious.. other than that, you have an amazzzing ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## agoodlife (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (porkchops!)*

To be true vip you need to camber the **** out of the rear.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (agoodlife)*

i like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif very nice!! 
just a little question, if your rear wheels et45 and you have 15mm adapters on them it will make final offset 30, i see you typed et20.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_i like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif very nice!! 
just a little question, if your rear wheels et45 and you have 15mm adapters on them it will make final offset 30, i see you typed et20.


Thanks man. And yes I meant to write 30, just a simple typo. I have this posted a few different places to and you were the first one to point it out. Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *agoodlife* »_To be true vip you need to camber the **** out of the rear.

I know, no IRS







A VW will never be True VIP anyway....i can try though. 

_Quote, originally posted by *porkchops!* »_looks unbelievable! if you dont mind me asking, what is up with the indents on the side skirt? I'm assuming sinking body filler from trying to cover up the screws that hold it on? Or am I completely off. Just curious.. other than that, you have an amazzzing ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It is where VW fastened the lower moldings to the car. When the moldings are unpainted (like they are from the factory) you cant see it, but once they are smoothed out and painted it is more noticeable depending on the light. I am working on getting some covers for them so you dont see it as sometimes it looks pretty ugly down there









_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_that`s SICK.
where did you get the adapters?

Adapters were made by Motorsport Technology in California. They are amazing pieces too. I would 100% recommend them to anyone. Great to deal with as well. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_It looks good. I wish you had better tire choices.









Probably next season, I want to run some Falken 452s then ill do a 215/225









_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_Love it, looks tons better than the old wheels!









Thanks. I agree, these are more flashy which is what I wanted.

_Quote, originally posted by *MKV DarkstaR* »_Very clean. Haven't seen too many euros rockin' these wheels (although you would think they would considering the name of the wheel) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I always wondered why more euros didnt rock the Euroline wheels...

_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks man! Am I lowlife worthy yet









_Quote, originally posted by *gregvh* »_







I am in love! Everything about that car screams classy and the rims fit perfectly

Thanks. I was a little nervous that the wheels would sit too aggressive since they are 5mm more aggressive than my previous setup, but I think it ended up working out perfectly fitment wise

_Quote, originally posted by *1 sick 8v* »_gives me the feeling of VIP http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks, I like to think of my car as a euro/vip mixture with styles.


----------



## onceagaingli (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (rollininstyle2004)*

damn i lovin your passat..very nice!!!!


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

definitely looks good. i wish I could have gotten a set off of Kippens old A8 on air. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_definitely looks good. i wish I could have gotten a set off of Kippens old A8 on air. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

He wanted WAY to much money for them, and they wouldnt have worked with our cars. They were 19x9 and 19x10 i believe with gigantic tires and pretty aggressive offsets.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

actually they were custom built and would have worked fine on our cars








Mike is a good friend of mine







Tires are always something that is easily changed. 
my azevs are 10s and aggressive offsets. I wish I did a 225 instead of the 235.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_actually they were custom built and would have worked fine on our cars








Mike is a good friend of mine







Tires are always something that is easily changed. 
my azevs are 10s and aggressive offsets. I wish I did a 225 instead of the 235.









I know they are custom built, all Works are.








I just checked, they are 19x9 et38 and 19x10 et38 so they would fit pretty damn nicely actually on our cars. For some reason I had thought they were too aggressive, since I had wanted to buy them when he had them for sale.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Well he bought his directly from work. Not all are custom built. they sell off the shelf stuff too. Which is where most of the JDM stuff comes from. 
But yes they were expensive when he had them up forsale


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Well he bought his directly from work. Not all are custom built. they sell off the shelf stuff too. Which is where most of the JDM stuff comes from. 
But yes they were expensive when he had them up forsale









What ever happened to them? He sold both the wheels and the air to some other A8 right?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

that wasn't Kippen that was the dude after kippen. 
but yeah its all on a car in canada now


----------



## Oralegti (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

lovin it looks so good with the new wheels










_Modified by Oralegti at 11:49 PM 10-21-2008_


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Oralegti)*

Perfection http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks guys


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

jordan...looks real nice man..much better on the wheel choice...waiting to see all of this take place on the s5 next


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: New shoes on the Passat (rollininstyle2004)*

that looks awesome, nicely done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## remmyGLI (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: New shoes on the Passat (Wyman)*


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (crippled4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crippled4life* »_jordan...looks real nice man..much better on the wheel choice...waiting to see all of this take place on the s5 next









There are some plans for the S5, nothing nearly as drastic as the Passat though, subtle stuff though. No worries. I gave my dad the mod bug


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

I just saw you and your car on the speed channel... Congrats!


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_I just saw you and your car on the speed channel... Congrats!

me too, looked good.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_
me too, looked good.

Thanks guys. I wish the bags had come in before that show, but oh well. Im happy to be on TV


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

WTF? What show I missed it


----------



## WideSi (Mar 22, 2002)

HIN Nashville, on speed channel. Nice look at the Elite crew, Jordans car looked sick as always even pre air ride.


----------



## Peteybiz02 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (WideSi)*

The new wheels look killer. Personally, I think if you put the stock grille back in your car would look even better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Here is a link to the show for those who want to see it: http://videos.**************/v...1.htm


_Modified by rollininstyle2004 at 1:11 PM 11-21-2008_


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Peteybiz02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peteybiz02* »_
The new wheels look killer. Personally, I think if you put the stock grille back in your car would look even better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

No VW logos








I have been thinking about a painted badgless, just the slats with no VW logo.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

HAHA I just saw you on a rerun of HIN PRE bags but tanks were in there


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_HAHA I just saw you on a rerun of HIN PRE bags but tanks were in there









Yea, unfortunately the bags were held up at customs...so the management was done ready to drop the suspension in, but it didnt come in time


----------



## vwOnly4Me (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: New shoes on the Passat (rollininstyle2004)*

i love that boldness on youre wheeels thats what made me get the benz wheels...even better dumped on pavement ..youre an awesome inspiration ...so simple but sweeet ..DUMPED AND LEAVE HER ALONE...
LOVE IT...




























MERRY CHRISTMAS TEK CARE


----------



## blkmrkt (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: New shoes on the Passat (vwOnly4Me)*

saw this car on vsc http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ChrisTheBlackGuy (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_HAHA I just saw you on a rerun of HIN PRE bags but tanks were in there









x2. hahaha... car looked hot though dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

